# AWE Exhaust Wait?



## Slilock (Oct 13, 2007)

i ordered the AWE catback for my Rabbit around the middle of February. I just got an email yesterday saying it still hasn't shipped from AWE. Anyone else having delay problems like this?


----------



## vw93to85 (May 10, 2007)

*Re: AWE Exhaust Wait? (Slilock)*

I ordered mine on the 19th of march and was told it'd be about two weeks and they were making 30 of them for the jetta's. i'm number 6 on the waiting list.


----------



## vw93to85 (May 10, 2007)

*Re: AWE Exhaust Wait? (vw93to85)*

Update. Just called AWE and spoke with John, he said they were waiting on raw materials to come in and they didn't come in and should be shipping next week,


----------



## Evil Mastermind (May 16, 2001)

*Re: AWE Exhaust Wait? (Slilock)*

I'll be waiting for the price to drop...


----------



## david8814 (Aug 14, 2007)

^^^ Don't count on it with the price of stainless as it is now. Your only hope is a sale. *hint hint*


----------



## Slilock (Oct 13, 2007)

*Re: AWE Exhaust Wait? (Slilock)*

Hopefully mine comes in this week.


----------



## vw93to85 (May 10, 2007)

*Re: AWE Exhaust Wait? (Slilock)*

Just called again. Was told they should be finished with them by the middle of next week. This is really starting to piss me off. I wanted this on for the spring show and go.


----------



## gruck1683 (Nov 8, 2006)

*Re: AWE Exhaust Wait? (vw93to85)*

same here...im def. getting pissed off over this..
Every time I talk to them, the date changes. 
http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif to AWE TRUE STORY!


----------



## vw93to85 (May 10, 2007)

*Re: AWE Exhaust Wait? (gruck1683)*

I'd def be more pissed if I had paid for this already. But still, just give me my exhaust.


----------



## vw93to85 (May 10, 2007)

*Re: AWE Exhaust Wait? (vw93to85)*

I think I might just cancel my AWE and order the tt exhaust. but I don't know weather to go with the single or dual mufflers. Or if i should just wait it out.


----------



## gruck1683 (Nov 8, 2006)

*Re: AWE Exhaust Wait? (vw93to85)*

I'm about ready to do the same damn thing~ I called them earlier today, left a message about 6 hours ago and they've YET to get back to me..
SOOO disappointed in AWE right now.. I really needed this exhaust for the weekend and they failed! 
What makes me soo damn mad is, I get an Email 3 weeks ago saying "they will be ready to ship next week." The next week comes around, I get an email stating "they will be ready no later than next week" ...same thing the following week. tired of it


----------



## vw93to85 (May 10, 2007)

*Re: AWE Exhaust Wait? (gruck1683)*

I don't know what I'm gonna do. This sucks.


----------



## Slilock (Oct 13, 2007)

*Re: AWE Exhaust Wait? (vw93to85)*

I already paid two months ago for this and have been waiting. I'm canceling my order if it doesn't show up by Monday.
AWE http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## gruck1683 (Nov 8, 2006)

*Re: AWE Exhaust Wait? (Slilock)*

called again today....VM of course!! They have yet to get back to me. 
Sent numerous emails and haven't received a response either...
F***** ticked off


----------



## gruck1683 (Nov 8, 2006)

*Re: AWE Exhaust Wait? (gruck1683)*

John called me back today and his exact words were "it shouldn't be too much longer" ...whatever the hell THAT means..


----------



## vw93to85 (May 10, 2007)

*Re: AWE Exhaust Wait? (1_BADHARE)*

You know what..... I really don't care about the money. I wanted the best sounding Exhaust and I strongly believe that the AWE is it. Even if it means I'm not gonna have it in time for the show and go I'm sticken with the AWE.


----------



## tbone1024 (Apr 5, 2008)

*Re: AWE Exhaust Wait? (vw93to85)*

Will this exhaust get rid or the loud startup noise caused by the secondary air intake? Or will it at least mask it?


----------



## vw93to85 (May 10, 2007)

*Re: AWE Exhaust Wait? (tbone1024)*

Called today and spoke to John again. Was told it should be shipping by Friday if all goes to plan. And that they are shipping them as they finish them.


----------



## gruck1683 (Nov 8, 2006)

*Re: AWE Exhaust Wait? (vw93to85)*

Right, thats 2 days from now. How could they NOT know if things will "go as planned?" What I don't understand is how AWE can't determine whether or not these exhausts will be ready by then....


----------



## vw93to85 (May 10, 2007)

*Re: AWE Exhaust Wait? (gruck1683)*

OH! And he origanlly told me I was 6th in line to get mine. Now he's tellin me how the 2.5 and 2.0t share some parts and now I'm like 15th in line. I just don't understand how it takes so long to bend up an Exhaust and put it in a box.


----------



## gruck1683 (Nov 8, 2006)

*Re: AWE Exhaust Wait? (vw93to85)*

Well he told me I'm FIRST in line (who the hell knows if I REALLY AM) which doesn't make sense because there are people that ordered before I did and they've yet to receive theirs! 
Honestly, I don't know what's going on. I DO know that I'm going to be EXTREMELY disappointed if I don't have it for Sunday


----------



## vw93to85 (May 10, 2007)

*Re: AWE Exhaust Wait? (gruck1683)*

I was gonna have them chip my car too but I don't think I wanna give them anymore biz


----------



## Evil Mastermind (May 16, 2001)

*Re: AWE Exhaust Wait? (Slilock)*

So they charge almost twice as much as what an exhaust should cost AND they have crappy service?


----------



## vw93to85 (May 10, 2007)

*Re: AWE Exhaust Wait? (Evil Mastermind)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Evil Mastermind* »_So they charge almost twice as much as what an exhaust should cost AND they have crappy service?









Umm it's not twice as much. Look at the neuspeed or ghl.


----------



## vw93to85 (May 10, 2007)

*Re: AWE Exhaust Wait? (vw93to85)*

But I'm on your side in the fact their customer service is horrible. And the shipping charges are insane. from philly to north jersey it's like 65 bucks to ship


----------



## BkzTim88 (Jul 24, 2007)

*Re: AWE Exhaust Wait? (vw93to85)*

MagnaFlow http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif cheap as dirt and no shipping ... Im happy i didnt go with the AWE solution 
Good Luck guys


----------



## 07wolfsburg (Mar 7, 2008)

*Re: AWE Exhaust Wait? (vw93to85)*

$65 to N Jersey? You can probably pick it up for less


----------



## vw93to85 (May 10, 2007)

*Re: AWE Exhaust Wait? (07wolfsburg)*

It'd be close. Between tolls and gas. But who the hell even knows when it'll be done. Here this is from my 1st email from them."Your Order is for $685.00 plus $63.38 in shipping charges"


----------



## 07wolfsburg (Mar 7, 2008)

*Re: AWE Exhaust Wait? (vw93to85)*

I'll deliver it for 65. lol


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 30, 1999)

I'm not sure what can be added to this thread to make up for the perceived lack of customer service. I'll try to put things in perspective as much as possible to explain the product delays.
We manufacture the bulk of these systems in house. We use a subcontractor for the resonators and exhaust tips. Our subcontractors have had a hard time keeping up with our demand, and on top of that some of these recent shipment arrived defective. These issues have delayed the last couple production runs by a few weeks.
To make matters worse, the Rabbit system uses most of the same parts as our Mk5 GTI system and the Jetta 2.5 the same as the GLI, except they use an additional front resonator section. So when the resonator shipments were messed up, it was the Rabbit/Jetta production runs that got hit the hardest. 
Right now we have a handful of Jetta GLI systems in stock, and as of tomorrow we will have the balance of the parts completed to convert them to Jetta 2.5 systems. So by Monday at the latest the first people in our backorder line will have systems on the way to you.
If you are unsure where you stand on the list, contact me directly. Our salespeople have been doing their best to get accurate lead times from our manufacturing department, but the perfect storm happened with the Mk5 systems and accurate production predictions got majorly screwed up. If these systems didn't share so many parts, we would not have had the problem when *all* of these parts supplies got messed up! That's not the way it usually happens!
If you are a first time customer of ours, I can understand how pissed off you would be with our customer service. All I can say is that this type of miscommunication with our clients is rare around here and we hope you'll give us a second chance. Let me know what we can do to make it up to you.
Regarding shipping costs, we are at the mercy of the escalating charges from UPS due to fuel surcharges. Exhausts are very large boxes and items like this get hit the hardest. We also use very expensive packing materials to ensure your exhausts arrive undamaged. Cheaping out on packing materials is a dangerous game with exhausts, as they tend to punch through the boxes easily, and getting a damaged one feels almost worse than having your order delayed.
Contact me directly and I will do my best to keep you all posted.


----------



## vw93to85 (May 10, 2007)

*Re: ([email protected])*

Props. Tell you what. I can't knock the customer service anymore. After all I'm sure I'm not the only one calling almost everyday and pounding them with questions. And what he just posted is what I've been being told. So it's no B.S. Although I still think we should be compensated somehow for the long delay. Such as a free t-shirt or stickers or coupons or anything to ease the pain. I'm still a little upset but I'm still gonna stand by they're product. It sounds amazing. And remember guys and gals it's not their fault, I'm sure they wanna sell these just as bad as we want them.
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif To AWE


----------



## gruck1683 (Nov 8, 2006)

*Re: (vw93to85)*

i can dig it. so todd. i made plans with john.to pick up my exhaust for my 2.5..is that not happening? ive emailed john but didnt recieve a response. thanks


----------



## blackoutjetta (Jul 3, 2006)

yea i thought i would email him this thread for you all just so he knows how you guys feel, glad he responded in this thread to explain, i have called/emailed them and they always answered/responded


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 30, 1999)

*Re: (vw93to85)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vw93to85* »_Props. Tell you what. I can't knock the customer service anymore. After all I'm sure I'm not the only one calling almost everyday and pounding them with questions. And what he just posted is what I've been being told. So it's no B.S. Although I still think we should be compensated somehow for the long delay. Such as a free t-shirt or stickers or coupons or anything to ease the pain. I'm still a little upset but I'm still gonna stand by they're product. It sounds amazing. And remember guys and gals it's not their fault, I'm sure they wanna sell these just as bad as we want them.
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif To AWE

We're not totally innocent here. Afterall, we decided to do business with these subcontractors (that is changing!) and have to take the blame.
Shoot me an e-mail with your name and shirt size and I'll update you on your order.


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 30, 1999)

*Re: (vw93to85) (gruck1683)*


_Quote, originally posted by *gruck1683* »_i can dig it. so todd. i made plans with john.to pick up my exhaust for my 2.5..is that not happening? ive emailed john but didnt recieve a response. thanks

I am sure he will respond to you this morning.


----------



## vw93to85 (May 10, 2007)

*Re: (vw93to85) ([email protected])*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## gruck1683 (Nov 8, 2006)

*Re: (vw93to85) (vw93to85)*

todd, i have not heard back from john yet. if you could, please find out for me whether or not im picking it up today. thanks


----------



## vw93to85 (May 10, 2007)

*Re: (vw93to85) (gruck1683)*

My Exhaust is complete!!!! It's gonna ship on monday.


----------



## vw93to85 (May 10, 2007)

*Re: (vw93to85) (vw93to85)*

It finally shipped.


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 30, 1999)

*Re: (vw93to85) (vw93to85)*

Thanks for hanging tight. We put a little something extra in the box for you.
For the rest of the backorder list, we have more resonators en route to us and should be able to finish 2.5 systems at the end of this week.


----------



## vw93to85 (May 10, 2007)

*Re: (vw93to85) ([email protected])*

You know what man, I work at a Chevy dealer in parts so I know what it's like when you can't get something done because of a vendor. Things happen that's out of our control. But I'll give you guys props, your straight forward and honest. Although it's not what people wanna hear sometimes. It always sucks giving customers bad news. Give it a month or so and I'll be making a trip down to Philly to get chipped. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------

